# Led tasto tastiera sempre acceso[Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno,

ho il led del tasto della tastiera sempre acceso.

Ho provato a spegnerlo con i tasti funzione ma resta sempre acceso...

Ho provato a fare una ricerca ma non riesco a trovare la giusta opzione nel kernel per una ricompilazione.

----------

## saverik

Buonasera,

non sono riuscito a trovare ancora una soluzione al problema.

Per capire se il problema esiste anche per altre distribuzioni , ho provato ad installare ubuntu su una partizione ad hoc.

Il led del tasto( per la precisione F4 di una tastiera di un notebook dell e7490)  si spegne,quindi presumo sia una impostazione del kernel.

Riavviato con gentoo ed ecco che un paio di secondi dopo il boot il led si riaccende e rimane sempre acceso anche provando a spegnerlo attraverso i vari tasti funzione etc.

----------

## sabayonino

Impostazione kernel :

```
CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep DELL
```

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## saverik

ok, ecco l'output 

dell7940 /home/magisterk # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep DELL

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM=m
> 
> CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DRIVERS_DELL=y
> 
> CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m
> ...

 

mi sembra tutto ok..

----------

## saverik

Ho cercato di confrontare il mio file di config con quello di u buntu, ma essendoci troppe opzioni non riesco a districarmi.

Se qualcuno piè esperto riuscisse a darmiuna dritta ne sarei grato.

ecco il mio pastebin del file config  https://pastebin.com/FZYBMVS9

questo invece il pastebin del config di ubuntu  https://pastebin.com/0D4dFai4

Saluti

----------

## sabayonino

```
$ grep DELL Config_Gentoo.txt

CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM=m

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DRIVERS_DELL=y

CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBTN=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_WMI=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_SMM=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMO8800=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO is not set

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_DESCRIPTOR=m

# CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED is not set

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_SYSMAN=m

$ grep DELL config_Ubuntu.txt

CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM=m

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DRIVERS_DELL=y

CONFIG_DELL_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DELL_RBTN=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_WMI=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS_SMM=y

CONFIG_DELL_SMO8800=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_DESCRIPTOR=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED=m

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_SYSMAN=m

CONFIG_DELL_UART_BACKLIGHT=m
```

```
$ diff Config_Gentoo.txt config_Ubuntu.txt | grep DELL

< # CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO is not set

> CONFIG_DELL_WMI_AIO=m

< # CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED is not set

> CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED=m

> CONFIG_DELL_UART_BACKLIGHT=m
```

Ci sono differenze tra la conf di Gentoo e Ubuntu su qyesta parte di moduli. Potresti provare a rendere le parti Gentoo come quelle di Ubuntu.

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED potrebbe essere il colpevole

Sempre se la tastiera non richieda un modulo diverso da  "DELL"

Casomai potresti provare a vedere cosa indica il comando "dmesg" quando cerchi di attivare/disattivare il led dalla tastiera

Nel 2016 / 17 sembra che abbiano raccolto i vari drivers di controllo led in una unica soluzione dell-wmi-led.c :

https://patchwork.kernel.org/project/alsa-devel/patch/20170116132204.6421-7-kernel@kempniu.pl/

----------

## saverik

```
Ci sono differenze tra la conf di Gentoo e Ubuntu su qyesta parte di moduli. Potresti provare a rendere le parti Gentoo come quelle di Ubuntu.

CONFIG_DELL_WMI_LED potrebbe essere il colpevole

```

avevi ragione la soluzione è  quella che avevi detto.

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

